# Issue with Older Snow Throw, running too fast



## blindfaith429 (Oct 31, 2016)

So I have been fixing up a free 922003 / 922006 20" show blower that a friend gave me. I rebuilt the carb on the Tecumseh 5hp motor (an HS-50). I got it to run over the weekend, however, it sounds like it is screaming its b**ls off, like it is running way to high RPM.

I did some research and found I can adjust the governor arm and make it run a little slower. I do not have the little screw by the throttle arm to do fine adjustments.

For this task, I figured I'd buy one of those cheap tachometers that wrap around the spark plug wire. Has anybody used these before? Any suggestion on which one to buy? Not looking to permanently attach this to the unit, just for diagnostic reasons.

Also, what RPM range should I be at?

Thanks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

havent used one of those " tiny tachs", but havent heard anything bad about them, have heard/read some not so good stuff about cheap knock offs tho.

as far as rpm goes, and you probably are aware, most modern machines run at 3600. so to be safe with that tech engine, and reduce the risk of it ventilating the block with its piston rod, i would keep it below 1000. :sarcasm:


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a SenDec tach, works great. Did you put the governor rod in the right hole on the carb, maybe?


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

I have one of these cheap ones (<$10) and currently using it to diagnose an opposite problem (no throttle response).

These work great on the older 4 stroke motors (briggs and tecumseh) and 2 strokes.
However, I find it a bit erratic (slow response to audible rpm changes, jumping around, hard to get a steady reading) while hooked onto a 11HP honda. Not sure if it's the unit itself or the motor causing this. However, I've seen online complaints of the same. But like I said, the same unit worked flawless on all my older equipment.

One thing to note about these is that they have multiple settings, 1p1r, 2p1r, 1p2r, etc., to compensate for spark plug firing patterns and the instructions are quite lacking in details on the what and how. I seem to remember that I set mine to 1p1r and it worked fine on all my small engines.


----------



## oljm (Aug 22, 2016)

About your run away issue.
Definitely check the governor, do the static adjustment per mfgr recommendations.

Also, check all the springs and linkages and how they are hooked to all the components. All my briggs and tecumsehs have tons of holes and hookup positions. The configuration must match what the mfgr spec'ed for the equipment.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Governor is a plastic gear with weights. They do break from time to time. You'll have to split the case to investigate. Tecumseh governor gear 30591 - Old Mower Parts


----------



## carrie palmer (Nov 18, 2016)

snow blowers usually have wide auger which are open and exposed and spins very fast. make sure you never stick your hand in a running snow blower


----------



## blindfaith429 (Oct 31, 2016)

oljm said:


> About your run away issue.
> Definitely check the governor, do the static adjustment per mfgr recommendations.
> 
> Also, check all the springs and linkages and how they are hooked to all the components. All my briggs and tecumsehs have tons of holes and hookup positions. The configuration must match what the mfgr spec'ed for the equipment.


I put everything back together the way it was. The Governor arm only has 1 hole on it for the metal bar that connects the carb to the arm. There are a few holes for the spring (that connects to the throttle cable), but that was put back the way it was.

Not sure I have much choice when it comes to holes in the arm.

The arm does move a limited amount, it is stopped by something inside the block to prevent too much rotation. Not sure if that means anything, or if that means the governor gear is okay.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

You opened case up? Cleaned it out. The governor is in one piece working and not broken? Just make sure it works probably then close it up.


----------

